# Beta Reader needed.



## KopyKat (Jul 9, 2008)

Hello, I'm draw art on my PC as well as do stories. I'm working on a 5 part story about two friends in a buggy race at the beach. I wish my writing skill were higher level, but that can't be help for personal reasons. I like for someone to look over the first two parts for me. I like the first two to not sound so dud since its a race in all. I think I can try doing part 3 and 4 myself since the racing is done at that point and a friend I hope could help me on the final part. All I can do is credit you once site is back up on sub. Please email or AIM if you like to help me.

Note: That both characters are gay, but there's nothing major on the first two parts.

sand285@doramail.com

AIM: comicbook2007 I be on 12:00am-5:00am est


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Jul 13, 2008)

I'm lazy yet creative, and it's summer. Think I can help you out.


----------



## tenza (Jul 21, 2008)

Now you're talking! I'd like to help out as well.


----------

